# 2 Display Adapters in Device Manager - DELL Inspiron 6000



## sakwins (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi All,

I am using DELL Inspiron 6000 Laptop with Windows XP MCE.

I could see 2 Display Adapters of Same name when i Look into Device manager > Display Adapters

It Lists *Mobile Intel(R) 915GM/GMS, 910 GML Express Chipset Family* twice.

It used to display once earlier times, all of sudden its now displaying twice and no S-Video Output.

Driver Version is 6.14.10.4609. Firmware Version : A09

These are the latest from DELL Driver Download site.
Properties of the adapter shows Location as : 
*PCI bus 0, device 2, Function 0
PCI bus 0, device 2, Function 1*

Under Monitor, I see five items shown below

*Generic Television (2)
Plug and Play Monitor (3) 
*

I haven't connected any S-video Cable to my TV. I restored system using Fresh Installation of OS. Still It displays the Same.

All these happened one day from that point I am unable to connect to Television.

What Could be this Problem? Any Solution and suggestions are most welcome to resolve this issue.

Gurus Please help!! 
Thanks in Advance


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi.

check this link for more information on the Intel 915GM graphic controllers.

have you tried the function keys? I think you have to press Fn+F8 (???:4-dontkno????.check this in your user manual) to toggle between TV and LCD on laptop.


----------



## sakwins (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks for Updated information.

I looked up the provided link of Intel. It was exactly what i have.

I tried Fn + F8 key for output to Television ( Dual Desktop option ) and Even tried Extended desktop option. 

Neither of option works nowadays.
I tested my S-Video cable with DVD player and it works fine.
I don't even see any noise signal on TV when i change output to TV/dual desktop using fn+F8

Is there any possible to check whether signal is coming out of my S-Video Port?

Thanks


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

sakwins said:


> Thanks for Updated information.
> 
> I looked up the provided link of Intel. It was exactly what i have.
> 
> ...


Hmmm i have never tried before that but let's see if I can get help from other techs here in TSF on how to output to your Television... stay tuned (no pun intended :grin


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi again...

it really skipped my mind to ask if you have installed the QUICKSET drivers for your laptop model. anyhow, here's the link...

http://support.dell.com/support/dow...1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=25&fileid=174171

i need you to read the information and download/install the said driver.

List of all related drivers for your model is here:

http://support.dell.com/support/dow...=en&s=dhs&SystemID=INS_PNT_6000&os=WW1&osl=EN


----------



## sakwins (Mar 25, 2008)

I have DELL Quickset installed and runs on my system startup.

When i press Fn+F8 key, I see LCD, LCD+TV, TV icons even S-Video cable is not been connected to S-Video Port. Since I used to watch in TV earlier, I will see these icons only when i connect S-video Cable. When i remove S-Video Cable then i will not see any icon during Fn+F8 key. 

I used a VGA to TV converter device. It works fine. When i connect that to VGA port, i see monitor Icon displayed in Fn + F8 key but when i remove it, Monitor Icon disappears. But Television exist all time.

I have the latest driver from Dell site downloaded and installed. 
I even formatted system and installed OS and drivers. I noticed one thing on re installation of OS. After installation, I saw 2 VGA Controller in Other devices. i downloaded latest driver from DELL site and installed Video drivers. I found that only one VGA got installed and other was still in Other devices. I selected it and updated driver and it installed second time automatically and displayed twice in Display adapter.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

sakwins said:


> I have DELL Quickset installed and runs on my system startup.
> 
> When i press Fn+F8 key, I see LCD, LCD+TV, TV icons even S-Video cable is not been connected to S-Video Port. Since I used to watch in TV earlier, I will see these icons only when i connect S-video Cable. When i remove S-Video Cable then i will not see any icon during Fn+F8 key.
> 
> ...


so can you hook up your TV and Fn + F8 working now?


----------



## sakwins (Mar 25, 2008)

Nope... Problem is Still there...
Though it Shows TV option during Fn+F8 key, on hooking up to TV i couldn't see the output in TV. (Cable has been tested and works good)

When it used to work earlier, I didn't see TV option without connecting S-Video Cable. But now TV option is shown always during Fn+F8 Key without connecting S-Video Cable.

I tried downloading latest driver from Intel website, but it didn't install giving message "This driver is not validated for this computer. Obtain from Computer manufacturer"

Latest driver from dell site has been downloaded and installed.

Still No go..


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

sakwins said:


> Nope... Problem is Still there...
> Though it Shows TV option during Fn+F8 key, on hooking up to TV i couldn't see the output in TV. (Cable has been tested and works good)
> 
> When it used to work earlier, I didn't see TV option without connecting S-Video Cable. But now TV option is shown always during Fn+F8 Key without connecting S-Video Cable.
> ...



-- hmmm that got me stumped. let me see if i can get the others jump in.


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi sakwins :smile:

Try to check out this article (its from HP though):
*Two Identical Intel Display Adaptors and Monitor Names are Listed in Device Manager*



Are you able to use the dual display now? See the article below, maybe it will help :smile:
*Setting Up Dual Displays on One PC*



Hope that helps :smile:


----------



## sakwins (Mar 25, 2008)

Though it says Dual display adapter is not an issue i donot get any output thru S-Video output.

I used to watch TV and all of sudden it stopped. 
When i connect S-Video cable i dont even see any noise signal shown on TV and no picture.

Though I tested my cable working fine, I will rested with my friends cable tomorrow and post you what it happens.


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Ok...let us know how it goes there after replacing the cable :grin:


----------



## sakwins (Mar 25, 2008)

Tested with New Set of S-video Cables, No go 
Also tested with S-Video to RCA converter too.. 

In looked at following link at DELL site,
http://support.dell.com/support/top...d=F4891A45523D11DBA6B3F13EC484CB34&l=en&s=gen

This Indicates to Upgrade BIOS. Current BIOS on my PC is A09 which is the latest BIOS Firmware for Inspiron 6000. 
I have a doubt, If i downgrade to A07 or A08 and then reupgrade to A09, would that make any difference. Does downgrading BIOS will affect my PC to boot up or any other issues would it cause?


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

I would not suggest you to downgrade the BIOS firmware at all! Maybe the best options right now is to wait for the latest firmware for your motherboard to be released. Its quite troublesome, but this maybe a one of the operating system bugs that may cause the glitch in system


----------



## sakwins (Mar 25, 2008)

Yep I too accept that.
DELL is no more developing Inspiron 6000 models. They moved on with new Models so New Firmware updates are no way to be coming.

I even reinstalled OS too. I even installed trial Windows vista too to see atleast that gets Video output. But didn't worked out. 
Strange thing is that it was working well and good and all of sudden stopped working.

Is there any way we could detect any output signal is been passed to S-video port of the system?


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

So far I just think about changing the S-video cable, and you even already tried that before :sigh:


----------

